

Is Poker A Game of Skill or Chance? - npguy
http://statspotting.com/2011/05/is-poker-a-game-of-skill-or-chance/

======
infinii
"Why do you think the same five guys make it to the final table of the World
Series of Poker EVERY YEAR? What, are they the luckiest guys in Las Vegas?"

~~~
npguy
QED.

